

File deduplication in node.js; reduce your disk usage with symlinks - nodesocket
https://github.com/nodesocket/node-dedup

======
mercurial
Why not hardlinks instead of symlinks? This would make much more sense.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Hardlinks cannot link across partitions. Symlinks can. Therefore symlinks
always work, so it is easier to use.

~~~
bxc
Symlinks don't work on all filesystems, so don't always work.

